

Node.js hosting: VPN or cloud? - davedx

I'm trying to decide where to host my shiny new node.js webapp. I've done some Googling and found Heroku and some other cloud hosting that supports it but it can get quite pricy fast for a relatively simple app. What do you use to host node.js software?
======
tzm
I run my own cluster. But definitely check out <http://Nodejitsu.com> and
<http://Nodester.com>. Node-ninja.com is releasing soon as well.

~~~
davedx
Yeah, I've signed up for nodester. Thanks for the heads up on the others too!

~~~
anonhacker
There's also cloudno.de

